# Luxating Patella



## Pet Peeves (May 1, 2011)

My 7 year-old chihuahua has been diagnosed with a luxating patella. One day she was fine and suddenly I noticed she had a hard time getting up in the morning and was limping. I thought her joints were stiffened but this went on for several days so I brought her to the vet and the rest is history. She does not need a surgery right now but the vet said she might need one later on if the symptoms worsen and affect her mobility. 

Has anyone gone through this road before too? I would appreciate your feedbacks. Thanks.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to CP there are a few people on here with L/P problems i'm sure they will answer your thread


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep My lad Jake had LP in both of his back knees he had stage 1 and 2 and needed surgery.

One knee was operated on first then a few months olater the ohter but he also had a twisted Tibia in both back legs so he underwent some traumatic operations.

With Jake he was playing and suddenly his knee locked and he screamed out but after a few seconds he was running around like normal again and I thought he had just pulled a muscle. Then he did it again a few days later so I took him to the vet where LP was diagnosed.

The vet told me that though he had Stage 1 in one knee it was likely that it would get worse and with the other being stage 2 that did need an operation.

So he did the knee and Tibia on one leg then the other.

Jake was in and out of hospital and when he came home he kept trying to run around even though the bandage on his leg made it about 2 inches longer. Trying to keep him quiet was difficultn but watchig him trying to move around was funny.

Jake has been left with a small scar that is barely noticeable now the hair has grown back and to watch him you'd never think he'd gone through such major surgery. I do have to watch his weight though as the vet says not to have him too much over weight as it won't do his knees any good in the long term.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

My Roo just had this surgery on March 30th, she's almost 5 weeks into recovery now. She had both her back legs done at the same time. They are able to do this with very small dogs and it spared her having to go through 2 surgeries and 2 recoveries. 

Roo's surgeries were quite extensive. She had both her trochlear grooves deepened and both legs needed tibial crest transpositions with pins and implants. Both her legs were grade 3, although she had the groove deepened previously on one leg so that leg, while better, was still the one that luxated the most as she really needed her the tibial crest pinned to keep the position correct so it wouldn't luxate. Both of her legs were badly bowed before surgery.

Some dogs only need the groove deepened which would be much less extensive. Probably only 4 weeks of recovery for that as no pins and implants would be placed. 

They told me 6 weeks for initial recovery, but she likely won't be allowed to run and jump for awhile passed that. 8-12 weeks possibly depending on healing. She goes in for a recheck and xrays to check healing later this month so I'll find out then.

Hopefully your chi won't need surgery, but if she does, the hardest part is really the first few days. Roo was walking from day 1 to go potty, the ortho wanted her walking lightly right away. The first couple days were a little tough, but after that it's really just been crating her and keeping her still that is the hard part. When she is out of her crate she is always leashed and harnessed. No unrestricted activity - no stairs or running and jumping etc.

Should your little girl need surgery down the road, feel free to pm me with any questions, if you like. I'd put her on a glucosamine supplement now and the best advice I can give you is if she needs surgery is to only have it done by a board certified orthopedic surgeon. That is an absolute must. Best of luck to you and your little sweetie. x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I should also mention Roo's legs were not bandaged at all. I think this varies by ortho.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey, 
Rocky has PL1 on one of his knees. But the vet said he does not need surgery, only if it would get worse (stage 3 or 4). He is doing fine though, only limping occasionally.
I feed him green lipped mussel extract every day, as I was reading that it shall strengthen joints. I am not sure if it is really working (didnt try it without yet), but it makes me feel better and I hope it helps.

If she would need surgery, I would defo go to a specialist though. My normal vet made me believe that Rocky desperately needs surgery now as she said he had PL 3 (he only has stage 1 of 4!!), and made him have an x-ray under anesthesia. While, the specialist watched him walk, and felt his knee, and could conclude from this only, that he only had PL1. If he would need a surgery I would let it done by the specialist (even though it would be way more expensive), but he seemed much more experienced for such a surgery.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

foggy said:


> She had both her back legs done at the same time. They are able to do this with very small dogs and it spared her having to go through 2 surgeries and 2 recoveries.
> 
> My vet was against this explaining that due to the bones being so small any pressure could dislodge the pins that had been inserted intothe Tibia.. As my lad is an extrovert the vet kew he wouldn't keep still for long and would try to walk and even run.. and he was right.. doing one leg first meant if Jake did try to move he could put most of his weight on the leg that had not been operated on. It all depends of the vet and how good / bad the LP is.
> 
> ...


I'd like to end by saying don't worry but it's easier said than done. Lets know how things go.. (((Hugs)))

Deme x


----------



## Pet Peeves (May 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for the comprehensive information and sharing your experiences.

I've decided to seek a second opinion from a specialist this time. My Missy's health is of utmost priority right now. I have also started her on GlycanAid, a joint supplement that contains glucosamine and chondroitin. 

I've restricted her movements but not to the extent of keeping her cooped up inside her crate the whole day. 

I just hope her visit to the specialist will go well. Will update you all. Thanks again


----------



## Pet Peeves (May 1, 2011)

Chiqui has been coping well save for her bunny-hopping gait. Sometimes the leg pops right back in and her gait becomes normal but this "normalcy" often occurs far between.

The vet puts the condition at Grade II right now and we're keeping our hands crossed it won't progress to a higher and much worser grade.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My Pomeranian had this, she didn't have too much trouble once in a while I see she was stretching it back in to place. her trouble was extremely bad collapse trachea. had to put her down 3 months ago. I miss her so very much. That's why I got my new Amberleah lou lou chi.


----------

